# Untertitel in Divx oder andere Formate einfügen und mit Untertitel speichern



## Gorlh (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo 

Ich habe im moment ein Problem.
Ich habe ein Film der leider auf Englisch ist, aber ich habe dafür den deutschen Untertitel als Textdatei dafür.
Nun habe ich kein Programm gefunden, womit ich die Untertitel einfügen und dann mit den Untertitel spiechern kann, damit ich es auf dem Fernseher gucken kann.
Mit Subedit konnte ich zwar die Untertitel hinzufügen, jedoch nicht mit ihnen speichern...
Somit kann ich es nur auf dem PC schauen.

Deshalb wollte ich fraghen ob ihr vllt so ein Programm kennt, der auch kostenlos ist?

Wenn ja könntet ihr mir dazu ein Link geben und vllt kurz erklären wie man das macht?


Mfg
Gorlh


----------



## chmee (22. Februar 2008)

Es gibt für VirtualDub ein Subtitle-PlugIn, dass für das Einrechnen des Textes in die Videodatei verantwortlich ist. Logischerweise muss der Film noch einmal komplett encodet werden.

http://www.virtualdub.org/virtualdub_filters.html
http://divxstation.com/article.asp?aId=100

mfg chmee


----------

